# 19" Volk Progressive forged wheels are on the car....



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hey guys,

This is my very first mod. 19" Volk Progressive Forged wheels. They are very light and have 245/40/19 tires all around so diameter is still identical to the stock wheels. The wider thread inspires more confidence when driving and the bigger wheels look at home under the cavernous fender wheel wells of our X-trails. My next job is going to be the coilovers to lower the car to cover the nasty gap.....




























I know this "style" of modding is not up to many of you guys' liking but here in Asia we have very different way of modding. Not all of us here like the super high 4x4 look, and especially me, I don't go off-roading ever, so this is JDM....


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

*Smaller diameter than standard*

Nice man, looks good. But why don't you use 245/45/19 instead of 245/40/19? The X-Trail (Indonesian version) comes with 215/65/16 as standard, so 245/40/19 is a little smaller than the standard.  

By the way, I'm also new X-Trail owner (Indonesian version).


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

most cost effective way is to use 235/65R16 tyres....and u won;t need to replace the Rims....


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

LimLim said:


> Nice man, looks good. But why don't you use 245/45/19 instead of 245/40/19? The X-Trail (Indonesian version) comes with 215/65/16 as standard, so 245/40/19 is a little smaller than the standard.
> 
> By the way, I'm also new X-Trail owner (Indonesian version).


Nah, I used the tire calculator from miata.net and I got a 13.5" radius (old wheel) versus 13.4" radius (new wheel), so it's almost identical. 

You are right in a way that the new wheel is 1.1% smaller than the stock wheel - very negligible if you ask me. a 245/45/19 would have made my new wheels be 2.2% larger than the stock wheel size and that's worse than 1.1% smaller right...?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks pretty good. The whole package does look kinda small for 19" wheels  Whats up with that?

It's almost as if the profile for the tires is so low that you have to lower the truck to have the right effect. Much like when people put low profile tires and bigger rims on sedans/coupes with out lowering them. The X-trail gets away with it as they were designed to be high riders


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Looks pretty good. The whole package does look kinda small for 19" wheels  Whats up with that?
> 
> It's almost as if the profile for the tires is so low that you have to lower the truck to have the right effect. Much like when people put low profile tires and bigger rims on sedans/coupes with out lowering them. The X-trail gets away with it as they were designed to be high riders


Nice wheels. I think it could use bigger tires.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Heheh, baby steps guys. When I get my coilovers soon from hotbits, it will be lowered to reduce the huge fender gap and then the tires won't look so small anymore.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice wheels How much does the Hotbits coilover system go for? I still offroad my truck so I still want the option to raise my ride height while going over rough terrain.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jon, are you talking about Hotbits coilovers from these guys?

http://www.speedworks.com.my/v2/new.cfm

I've been trying to get in touch with them... no luck. 

I have 20" rims with 245/40 tires now. The gap is still quite noticeable. But the offset of my rims are a little off so the wheels jut out a bit. That makes lowering it a little difficult. I'm hoping to get it right when the new rims arrive. I will be using 245/35 tires by then, afterwhich I'll try to lower the car either by springs or if I can finally get it, by coilovers. If you do get the coilovers, please let us know how they ride. The Tanabe lowering springs give very much a stock-like ride when I tried them on. I don't want to lose that too much when I lower the car. 

I like your rims a lot! I'm thinking of getting these to replace the old ones. Yeah... I kinda like bling.  

http://www.hartwheels.co.jp/bersaglio/catalog/catalog-spoke2.htm


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Heheheh...Tim. You are a man after my own heart. I will for sure let you know what goes on with the hotbits stuff. Did you try calling them up? I know emails are kinda useless with these guys. 

Wanna talk about bling? This was the car that my x-trail replaces.... 










It's got twin turbo engine, air suspension, audio up the wazoo, full retrim interior, 20" forged wheels, custom bodykit, door panels, headlights, taillights, basically you name it, it's on the car.....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Wow! How much is that car shipped to the Philippines? :thumbup:   :jawdrop:


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jon, why do you replace such nice sedan with X-Trail??


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

LimLim said:


> Hi Jon, why do you replace such nice sedan with X-Trail??


Because he's already "done" with it... meaning, he can't add anything more to make it better.  Getting another car would mean similar modifications... no challenge, right Jon? Getting an X-trail however is something completely new. Setting up a 4x4 "Asian-style" is more of a challenge. Although it looks as if Jon is up to the task! :thumbup:


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Because he's already "done" with it... meaning, he can't add anything more to make it better.  Getting another car would mean similar modifications... no challenge, right Jon? Getting an X-trail however is something completely new. Setting up a 4x4 "Asian-style" is more of a challenge. Although it looks as if Jon is up to the task! :thumbup:


HAh, tim. You took the words right out of my mouth. That's exactly what I was feeling. Besides, that Aristo was just sitting in my garage collecting dust. I don't exactly have a "cool" place to go and take it to anymore since I got married last Dec. And the car was also "done". I can't do anything else to it and it was time to move on to something else. I thought the X-Trail would be a nice new platform to start. 

But I am not into 4x4 and will probably never be.... :fluffpol:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

jtanoyo1 said:


> HAh, tim. You took the words right out of my mouth. That's exactly what I was feeling.


That's what I thought. With all those things in that baby, there ain't nothing you can do to make it better. 

I plan to call hotbits soon. They have this form to fill out on their website but I have gotten squat! I'm finishing up a deal to get my CAI, headers, etc. Once I get those in and done, I'll concentrate on the coilovers. Anyway, my new rims are special ordered and will take 2 months to arrive. I have time to work on the suspension.  

Yes Jon, please DO let me know how those coilovers turn out. Thanks!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, very nice X-Trail and Lexus!!!! :banhump:


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot!  There will be more where that comes from in the near future....


----------



## powderbomber (Jul 1, 2005)

love the big wheels - I had similar plans until I realised I couldnt afford $300 plus a tyre when they needed replacing 
As far as the lowering - anyone thought of airbags or hydraulics? Theres a place in oz that does airbag kits probably around the price of a set of good coilovers - www.burnincustoms.com
this way u can have the super low look and be able to jack it up when u need to go offroading, like over a speed bump for example


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah but u have to remember about the chamber on your tires too


----------

